# wires on a 1950 Deluxe?



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

Will Some Deep Dish Wire Wheels (Chinas) Fit On 1950 Deluxe Without Any Modifications?

Or Will I Need To Buy Some FWD Wheels?


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 24 2010, 09:15 PM~16718029
> *Will Some Deep Dish Wire Wheels (Chinas) Fit On 1950 Deluxe Without Any Modifications?
> 
> Or Will I Need To Buy Some FWD Wheels?
> *


MOST WILL EITHER RUN REV IN THE FRONT AND STANDARDS IN THE BACK ....OR STANDARDS ALL THE WAY AROUND


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16718029
> *Will Some Deep Dish Wire Wheels (Chinas) Fit On 1950 Deluxe Without Any Modifications?
> 
> Or Will I Need To Buy Some FWD Wheels?
> *


Your fine in the front but you have to run shallow's or standards in the rear...









My rear is modified so I'm able to fit 14X7 Reverse in the back :biggrin:


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Feb 24 2010, 10:24 PM~16718155
> *MOST WILL EITHER RUN REV IN THE FRONT AND STANDARDS  IN THE BACK ....OR STANDARDS ALL THE WAY AROUND
> *


are standards deep dished?


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16718165
> *Your fine in the front but you have to run shallow's or standards in the rear...
> 
> 
> ...


standards are the fwd right?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 24 2010, 10:27 PM~16718198
> *standards are the fwd right?
> *


Yes they are. 

Hit me up if you need anything... you get those 13's on your car yet?


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 10:28 PM~16718200
> *Yes they are.
> 
> Hit me up if you need anything... you get those 13's on your car yet?
> *


alright thanks...well how much are your FWD all chrome 100 spokes?

naw not yet :banghead: :banghead:.

gotta get the front end aligned... :biggrin: 

this is how it sits right now. :happysad:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16718292
> *alright thanks...well how much are your FWD all chrome 100 spokes?
> 
> naw not yet :banghead:  :banghead:.
> ...


I'll give you a return customer discount... $310/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool 
Also if you want to mix and match reverse for front and standards for the back same price.


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 10:38 PM~16718353
> *I'll give you a return customer discount... $310/set with knock-off's, adapters, and tool
> Also if you want to mix and match reverse for front and standards for the back same price.
> *


Gracias Dog! Damn Good Price Right There I'll Hold You To That :biggrin: 



So What Exactly Do You Have To Do To The Rear To Run Revered In The Rears?


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 24 2010, 10:44 PM~16718444
> *Gracias Dog! Damn Good Price Right There I'll Hold You To That :biggrin:
> So What Exactly Do You Have To Do To The Rear To Run Revered In The Rears?
> *


If your staying with the stock enclosed driveline (torqe tube) forget it but if your going to upgrade to an open driveline you can find a narrower rear end or shorten the rear end you plan on putting in.


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 10:50 PM~16718531
> *If your staying with the stock enclosed driveline (torqe tube) forget it but if your going to upgrade to an open driveline you can find a narrower rear end or shorten the rear end you plan on putting in.
> *


oh so the problem is the rear end is too long and the rwd wheels will stick out huh?


----------



## Pure Perfection (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 24 2010, 10:25 PM~16718165
> *Your fine in the front but you have to run shallow's or standards in the rear...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 25 2010, 01:52 AM~16718561
> *oh so the problem is the rear end is too long and the rwd wheels will stick out huh?
> *


on my 51 chevy I can run reversed on the rear, but I have to leave the skirts off. Fuck that.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ARE YOU LOOKING FOR 14'S OR 13'S. CAUSE 13 X 5.5 WOULD TUCK NICELY


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 25 2010, 05:06 PM~16725270
> *ARE YOU LOOKING FOR 14'S OR 13'S.  CAUSE 13 X 5.5 WOULD TUCK NICELY
> *


with skirts too?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 25 2010, 07:16 PM~16725371
> *with skirts too?
> *


I MAY BE MISTAKEN, BUT I THINK THAT ONE AND THE 13 X 7 ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT WILL TUCK WITH SKIRTS. I NOW EVEN THE 13" STANDARDS I HAD, DID NOT TUCK, THEY STILL HIT THE LOCKING MECHANISM. I GOT 13 X 5.5'S FOR MY 1950 DODGE, AND I GOT SKIRTS ALSO


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 25 2010, 10:43 AM~16721975
> *on my 51 chevy I can run reversed on the rear, but I have to leave the skirts off. Fuck that.
> *


You gotta have the skirts on... even though you can't see the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 24 2010, 10:15 PM~16718029
> *Will Some Deep Dish Wire Wheels (Chinas) Fit On 1950 Deluxe Without Any Modifications?
> 
> Or Will I Need To Buy Some FWD Wheels?
> *


Hey homie on your 50 if its all original you wont be able to run 13 inch standards or 5.5s on the rear because they wont fit over the drums. but a 14inch will clear.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 26 2010, 02:40 AM~16730132
> *You gotta have the skirts on... even though you can't see the wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah bro, That's why I am rolling caps for the time being


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 25 2010, 11:40 PM~16730132
> *You gotta have the skirts on... even though you can't see the wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so nicky...the 13x5.5's deep dished in the rear will fit in the rear or not?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 26 2010, 10:45 AM~16733239
> *so nicky...the 13x5.5's deep dished in the rear will fit in the rear or not?
> *


no the brake drum is to big, but 14's will work... 
oh and by the way standards aren't for FWD, standards means standard off set, basically a stock wheel offset for RWD...


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 26 2010, 11:59 AM~16733391
> *no the brake drum is to big, but 14's will work...
> oh and by the way standards aren't for FWD, standards means standard off set, basically a stock wheel offset for RWD...
> *


will 14x6 clear skirts in rear or will it have to have std?


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i put a grand national rear and can clear 13x6 with enough space!


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 27 2010, 10:45 PM~16746173
> *will 14x6 clear skirts in rear or will it have to have std?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

my 50 Coupe has a Toyota rear end and I can run 13x7 rev with lots of space. I converted my tork tube and made it an open drive line.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm running og torque tube rear end. Was told 13's won't clear the drums or skirts. Will 14x6 clear the skirts or will I have to have std in the rear to clear.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

cool projects in here


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Mar 2 2010, 04:02 AM~16769143
> *I'm running og torque tube rear end. Was told 13's won't clear the drums or skirts. Will 14x6 clear the skirts or will I have to have std in the rear to clear.
> *


13,s fit on my 51 without the skirts, the drums were not in the way. People run standards all the time on the rear with the original rear end.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THIS IS A 50 DODGE ON 13" STANDARDS, SO I AM SURE SOME 13 X 5.5 WILL TUCK WITH THE SKIRTS. THE 13" TUCKED WITH THE SKIRTS, BUT YOU HAD TO USE THE HEX TYLYE KNOCK-OFFS OR WINGS, NOT BULLETS











HERE YOU CAN REALLY SEE THE SEPERATION


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM~16766159
> *my 50 Coupe has a Toyota rear end and I can run 13x7 rev  with lots of space.  I converted my tork tube and made it an open drive line.
> 
> 
> ...




Too before I switched the rear ends , I put 13x5.5 rev Daytons . They were still close to the skirts so I got some fiberglass ones and shaved down the edge. It cleared but when the car would lean it still touched.

But the way the fiberglass skirts go on is nice cause you dont have to deal with arm to lock them in.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Feb 27 2010, 09:45 PM~16746173
> *will 14x6 clear skirts in rear or will it have to have std?
> *


not for certain, but i don't think 14x6s will fit either, everyone i know runs standards in the rear...


----------



## hanks16 (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 3 2010, 11:35 AM~16784372
> *not for certain, but i don't think 14x6s will fit either, everyone i know runs standards in the rear...
> *


I RUN 14X6 REVERSED OLD SCHOOL ZENITHS ON MY 52 HARDTOP AND HAD NO RUBBING PROBLEMS.


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

I would hate to buy wheels that I'm not going to like or that don't even fit. prefer 13's but don't know anyone with 13x5.5's that I could use to test fit. My homie has 14x6 Z's & I will try those on rear & see how it fits. really don't like the std look unless its tru's. Eventually I will do the rear swap & shorten it to meet my needs


----------

